# what kind of fish is this?



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Mr frank or whom ever has the knowledge please advise.









I will attach various pics.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

one more pic


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

ah i think i answeared my own question.........S.Sanchezi?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Probably, photo is a bit to dark and fuzzy. No time right now to repair.


----------



## Le Tautai (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Isn`t this a Brandti?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

janus said:


> Isn`t this a Brandti?
> [snapback]781061[/snapback]​


Definitely not a brandtii. Maybe Sanchezi


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like a Spilo to me.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

S. Sanchezi


----------

